# 100% Unbiased Review of the Remix XP10



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

A staff member here at CKS lent his kayak out to someone who was going on a self support trip on the Grand Canyon. After the trip we asked Allen if he would mind doing a review on the boat, and give us his honest thoughts on how the XP did on a true expeditionary, self support, multi day river trip.

Here's what he ad to say. Thanks a TON Allen!
The Liquid Logic Remix XP10 Review. A Grand Performance - By Allen Hadley | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------

